# Broken Leaf spring



## Dustincoc (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, I went out yesterday to straighten out a crooked rear bumper(the bolt had come loose on one side) and I discovered a major crack running from the bottom almost to the top of my rear passengers side frame rail aproximately where the shock mounts. Got that fixed today but also discovered that the main leaf spring on that side recently broke in front of the axle leaving only the clip holding the spring together. I u-bolted the broke half to the next spring down to hold until I get it fixed. Anybody know where to get new springs for cheap?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It might help if we had a little more info on your Hardbody....ie year, 2 or 4wd, eng, trans.... You can get springs from Nissan. Try AAA Nissan Parts for a price. You could also check your local yellow pages and see if there's a spring shop that can make a set for you. If there's a good deal of age and/or mileage on the other springs, you would do best to replace both sides. Another option would be to check your local salvage yards, especially if money is an issue.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have them used but in good condition... 2wd that is...


----------



## Dustincoc (Dec 7, 2010)

'95, 2wd, auto, ka24e, regular cab

I've got another truck(identical other than color) that i can take then off but I would have to take them off in the snowbank and I'm not sure that their in any better shape.

I need to do both sides, the middle spring on the other side was half missing when i got the truck.


----------

